# How to re-train a cats toileting habits (long story-beware!!)



## mimi05 (Mar 26, 2012)

Hi Guys

I've just joined here in the hope that someone can help me. My persian cat (Mimi) has tendencies to urinate elsewhere other than her tray. I appreciate that this kind of behaviour is extremely common and will probably have been posted many times on the forum, however, i feel that my cats story may not be 'typical' to others. 

So i begin.........

Last July we had a holiday booked for one week so needed someone to look after Mimi while we were away. As I'm not a particular fan of cats 'holiday' homes, it was decided she was staying at my mother in laws. My mother in law has 2 cats (one persian) and 2 boisterous dogs. The house in general was (and is) alot 'busier' than ours as we don't have any other animals, just one toddler, and their aren't as many visitors. Her house is a two story whereas ours is just a bungalow so there was more space for her. 

We took her over a week before we were due to go away to make sure she settled ok. Obviously the first day she was very shy but she eventually came out of her shell and was her normal self, to the point where she bonded with the other persian extremely well and it was like she had lived there all her life. She was eating and drinking fine and using the litter tray as she did back home. 

We got back from holiday and gave it a few days for us to adjust to 'normality' and then discussed when to bring her home. Now this was difficult, as she had settled in so well and her and the other persian were like best friends and inseparable. The change of household didn't seem to bother her and neither did the dogs as her behaviour was no different to when she was at home. We came to the extremely difficult conclusion that she should stay at my mother in laws as we thought it was mean to separate the two friends (we still saw her regularly so wasnt completely abandoning her). 

Time passed and Mimi was starting to urinate in random places around the house. She would 'poo' in the tray as normal and would even wee sometimes but then there would be other times where she thought the carpet was much nicer. To begin with it was just a little trickle but then eventually it turned into large pools. There was no reason for her to start as nothing had changed (apart from the carpet in the living room which i can appreciate this can set them off but i don't believe this is what set Mimi off). 

We bought some of the feliway room spray and diffuser and this seemed to settle the situation and she continued in her tray but this was only for a short time. Then it began again and it seemed the feliway was not working any longer. 

As you can appreciate this was an extremely stressful situation for my mother in law and was at her wits end at what to do as she didnt want to just hand her back because she was a problem. However, in the end this is what it turned to and she came back 'home'. Her house was beginning to smell and trying to control it was difficult for her.

Mimi in herself is/was healthy and perfectly normal, eating and drinking plenty, so i see no reason that this could be a urinary tract infection. We have been monitoring her health since it started. This has been going on for about 6 months now so surely it couldn't be that???

She has been back home for about 4 weeks now and she is pooing in the tray and sometimes wees in the tray but then will decide to go elsewhere (bath mat, door mat, under the bed, near the doorway etc). Theres no specific spot and I can see no reason why she is doing it. There seems to be no logic.

I've been doing alot of reading and have read the best thing to do is keep her in one room with her tray, water, food, toys, bedding etc to try and re-train her. The only difficult thing with this for me is that we don't have a spare room to do this and we keep her in the living room when we go out and over night too see if it works.

I could use our bedroom when we are in during the day but then we would need to change this for over night so wouldn't this just confuse her? I have a 19month old so i need to keep food and litter tray out of bounds from him but also if i kept a door closed he just opens it so keeping Mimi in a room when we're in wont work!!

If anyone has any ideas or advice on what i should do please help before it gets any worse.

Many thanks

Emma


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

How many trays do you have - the rule is one per cat and one extra? Some cats like to poo in one tray and pee in another, other cats won't 'go' in a used or dirty tray - maybe the tray gets to the point (even after one use) that she doesn't want to use it. Have you experimented with different litters? Different trays - hooded, not hooded. Could you not fix a hook and eye or a bolt to the door at the top to keep it closed - we use bungy cords on our doors (to stop the dog forcing them open and eating cat poo and food at night. Luckily for us there are anchor points nearby (another door in one case and the stair rail in the other). If feliway has stopped working try pet remedy Pet remedy - Effective relief for dog stress, cat stress and other pet stress. Perfect remedy for home alone syndrome and separation distress. it has different pheromones.


----------



## kititas (Jan 1, 2011)

Just to clarify what you mean by saying that you have been 'monitoring her health'? In a situation like this, it is always good to do a urine sample to rule out any medical conditions. Sometimes urinating in wrong places is the only symptom of an illness.

It is true that it is unlikely to be 'acute' urinary infection as it has been going on so long but it could be some other medical condition. And only by taking a urine (and blood) sample, can you be sure that nothing is medically wrong with her.


----------



## savannahfan (Jan 27, 2012)

I'll try not to hijack the thread but my cats suffer from a similar problem. They mainly pee by the back door, or the front door but there definitely seems to be a pattern.

They wanted to go outside today, looking out the window and mewing although they're indoor cats so I only let them out on a lead. Anyway, after a while of mewing and looking outside, the neutered boy peed by the back door. They also sometimes pee by doors when they're not allowed in a room or when they get into my bedroom which they're not normally allowed in.

It's definietly psychological and seems to be about marking territory or letting me know they're annoyed they're not aloowed out. It could be stress related?

I feel your problem may be similar, particularly as she's gone through a lot of change and cats are very territorial. It may be she's marking her territory again, stressed, or trying to let you know that she wants something.

Sorry for not being more help, but maybe try to figure out if there's a pattern in the places she wees. Are they all entry/exit points? Is the carpet the same? Is it at the same time of day? And of course, make sure you clean the area thoroughly and discourage her from peeing there, maybe use feliway or I found my cats hate the smell or orange peel and won't pee near it.

Hopefully someone on here has some knowledge of cat psychology and can help diagnose the problem.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Mimi05 -- as a previous poster said, it would be wise to eliminate the chance her behaviour could be due to an undiagnosed health problem. A blood test and a urine test would be useful. 

If the vet gives her a clean bill of health, then I would think you can assume her inappropriate weeing behaviour is territorial. 

Although Mimi did not appear to be troubled in any way by being relocated to your MIL's house, the fact was she was moved from her familiar environment and also she went from being the only cat in the house to sharing her territory with another cat and 2 dogs! This would make would make many cats feel insecure, and so possibly she was marking her territory at your MIL's house, by weeing in various places around the house. 

Though there is always the possibility she did not like using a litter tray that had been used by another cat. I wonder how many litter trays your MIL provided for the 2 cats? (The recommended is 1 per cat and 1 extra). 

Having been relocated again, back to your house, will hopefully be better for her in the long term, as she can have her territory all to herself again. But 
at the moment she may be feeling unsettled by the change of environment. In time, with her own litter tray, and her own territory, her toiletting behaviour may settle down of its own accord. 

Allowing her access to only one room for the moment, preferably a room without a carpet if possible, may resolve the problem sooner. Can you use child safety gates across doorways to keep your 19 mth old away from Mimi's litter tray?


----------



## mimi05 (Mar 26, 2012)

Wow cant believe how long its been and more to the point cant believe my last post didnt go out in march! I did it on my phone so it obviously didnt submit.

Anyway, many thanks for all your help and suggestions. Id like to be able to say that the problem has stopped but it hasnt :crying:

I bought another litter tray and that seemed to solve the problem for a short time - one for wee and one for poo. Then it started again however it was only little patches this time and not big puddles. 

I can say that it isnt as often but it is still happening. At one point it looked to be that she was just been naughty as if we were to close a door so she couldnt get in/out of a room she would wee near the door. Or if i was to brush her (which she hates) she would wee after somewhere. 

Ive had to lift all mats from the floor such as the bathroom mats, door mats as they are her favourite spots. This seemed to work as i couldnt find any patches only when i think she had been 'naughty' as previously mentioned. I had to bin one of the door mats as it stunk that bad even though i washed it loads of times. A little while after i put another down just to see and she did a wee on it for no reason - there was nothing that couldve annoyed her - nothing had changed. As we have no bathroom mats we have to lay a towel on the floor after a bath/shower and she has weed on that when we forgot to lift it.

Ive recently bought a play mat/rug with roads on for my son and low a behold she weed on it yesterday for no reason - 2 minutes before she did a wee in the tray. 

This is really starting to effect my mental health now - im on edge all the time as im wondering what shes doing, i have to regularly check her trays to see if shes weed just so i know if theres a chance she may wee elsewhere if something upsets her. If my son gets his plastic brick box out and emptys the bricks i have to move the box as thats another one of her favourite places (one day shed weed in it and my little boy had turned the box upside down and started jumping in the wee), and now i cant even put his play rug down for him as she'll wee. I feel totally disconnected from her now and its blummin awful. 

I watched a programme the other day about a family with the same problem and the 'expert' said not to confine them in one room as it will make the problem worse - he said to imagine if we were confined to one room it would send us crazy. 

Also, we are having an extension done in the next couple of months so the house will be upside down (with new carpets) which will definitely upset her not to mention that our second child is due at the end of september and i NEED this sorting before then.

I still dont think this is a health problem as she stopped for a while and then just started again when something upset her. 

Does anyone have any other suggestions?

Thanks for reading

Emma

PS i forgot to mention that she also weed on the kitchen floor this morning (which she has never done) - she was confined to the living room over night and she woke me up meowing for ages, when i eventually got up i let her through only for her to wee in the kitchen floor :huh:


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Mimi, so sorry to hear you are still having problems with your cat's inappropriate toiletting. As the vet has given your cat a clean bill of health, then as you say, it can only be down to stress-related issues or territorial issues.

It seems your cat's anxiety and territory issues were triggered by the move to your MIL's house and the change in environment made her very worried and unsettled. Moving back home with you was another upheaval which probably increased her anxiety, but of course could not be avoided. 

I think what your cat is doing is marking items in her home that in some way to her smell strange or alien. This is her way of taking control of her territory, and is understandable because of what she has been through. She no longer feels secure in her home, and is trying to find a way to re-establish herself. 

I also have a cat who finds doormats a threat to his territory and wees on them. I have thrown out so many and now manage as far as possible without any indoors. In the bathroom we never leave mats or towels on the floor as it would be an invitation to our cat to mark them.

Many door mats contain some kind of plastic fibre which to a cat probably smells quite strong and invasive, hence the *marking* behaviour. This would possibly also apply to the *playmat* you bought for your son, as they are often very strong smelling plastic, almost an ammonia smell which to a cat would smell like a strange cats wee.

I am sure your cat is not weeing on things to be annoying, or because she is upset with you. She is choosing items that to her smell strange or even smell like another cat's wee.

Basically it is going to be a question of managing the problem as best you can, by limiting damage, and hope that eventually, when the cat feels more settled and less anxious the unwanted behaviour will diminish or cease.

I know it is going to be difficult if you are having an extension built as there will be upheaval, noise, smells and strange people in the house. For this reason we have abandoned the idea of having an extension built for as long as we have our stressy cat. But I appreciate that may not be an option for you.  I am afraid you are going to have to deal with the *new carpets* issue at some stage as new carpets do pong strongly as they contain formaldehyde, which to me smells like wee, and therefore may well be a target for your cat (just as they would be for my cat). You could limit the risk by having *natural* carpets than contain no formaldehyde, but they are more expensive and your cat may still want to mark them simply because they are new.

As far as possible keep items that matter to you and your family out of the cats way, so she can't wee on them. e.g. your sons toys could easily be stored safely together in a big plastic box with a tight fitting lid. 

Clothes and shoes when not in use not left on the floor. Try as far as possible for a while not to bring new items into the house, as the strange smells will unsettle your cat again. If you do have to bring in new items, put them away in cupboards a.s.a.p so they are out of the cat's way.

Have you already tried a course of Zylkene for her? It is a supplement which has a calming effect on cats, well tolerated and good results. Available from the vet or online. It could reduce her anxiety levels.

It is very sad you now feel disconnected from your cat. I do understand it is difficult for you with a young child, and another on the way -- you have a lot on your plate, and you are bound to feel a bit impatient with your cat. 
Unfortunately, (cats being sensitive creatures), your cat will be sensing your impatience and I am afraid it won't be helping to reduce her anxiety levels.

I don't mean to sound glib, as I really do sympathise with you, but I feel it is important your cat gets lots of attention and cuddles, and that you try hard not to be impatient with her if she wees away from her litter tray. She is ony likely to feel better and behave better if she feel more secure in her home and part of that is needing to feel loved and valued by you. Important you give her extra attention now as come September you will be too busy with your new baby. 

Try as far as you can not to set a mental *deadline* as to when the problem must be sorted by, as that can create pressure for you, which your cat will then sense. 

I do hope you feel you can persevere with her.


----------



## mimi05 (Mar 26, 2012)

Hi chillminx

Many thanks for replying. Things seem to be settling down now (although she weed on the carpet then in her tray this morning for no apparent reason). Not sue how long it will last for though as this is what usually happens.

I've given up with the mental deadline as you advised as it would just make things worse, plus her mood seems to have changed in the last few days and is coming to us more often for affection whereas before she would shy away from us. But again this may all change as just when things are on the up we end up taking ten steps back.

Thanks again for all your help and advise

Emma


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi Emma, very pleased to hear there has been some improvement in your cat's behaviour and that she is being more affectionate recently. I do think it is possible she has sensed you are less stressed yourself, and this has reduced her anxiety levels.

Whenever we get a situation in life where there is progress followed by regression, it may be because we have taken our eye off the ball momentarily. This kind of thing is bound to happen in a busy household, where there are a lot of demands on *mum's* time. Even more so, in your case, when you are expecting a new baby soon

Because of the many demands on your time, is it is even more important to try and find time in the day when your cat gets your complete one-to-one attention for playtime, cuddles and grooming. Even if you can only manage half and hour a day, just ensure it is every day, because it really will pay dividends, I promise you.

If you do get a situation with her of *one step forward and many steps back*, try if you can to be philosophical about it, and not get stressed or down. I do understand it is annoying having to clean wee off carpets etc (having done it myself so often with my cat). But the fact there are improvements in your cat's behaviour is a very positive thing, and even though the improvements have not yet been maintained, there is a chance they _will_ be in time to come, when your cat feels secure again.


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2012)

Can I ask, was she your baby before your son was born? I only ask as I don't think my cat ever fully forgave me for having children 

I echo spending quality time (even just a little each day) reminding her she is loved, adored and still your baby  my cat didn't display and major change in behaviour but she did distance herself from me, which I'm sad to say took a while for me to notice as I was so in love and busy with my new baby daughter.

You have a lot on at the moment but I honestly think some one to one time will really help both of you, she'll feel happier and hopefully use her tray more and because of that you'll relax more and worry less 

Congrats on the new baby by the way


----------



## Lisac27 (Jun 8, 2012)

I have read that cats get used to the feeling under their feet as they relieve themselves. So for her, peeing on somewhere soft makes perfect sense. Don't use bleach to clean the soiled areas as this smells similar to the cat as their own wee, try vinegar instead as this tends to smell strongly to their sensitive noses and they avoid that area. My cats have hooded litter trays and virtually never have unauthorised wees or poos, they are private and cats do tend to love them. Feliway sorted out a minor problem we had a year ago, but when using it I found leaving it on lowered the effect and that a week on and a week off worked better.
I hope she behaves herself soon x


----------



## mimi05 (Mar 26, 2012)

Well I'm afraid to say I think I jinxed it  yesterday she wee'd five times in various places. Near the doorways, on my slippers, in our bedroom, and on my baby changing mat. 

I'd spent time with her in the morning (although I know this isn't going to cure her overnight), I was chilled out and relaxed and didn't react until the fifth time where I got cross.  the only change in that day was when my 3 month old nephew came and I looked after him for an hour. I had the changing mat out for him and turned my back for a second and she did a wee on it.This was the last time she'd done it and the four other times were before he even got here as I could understand if it was because he was there  

The doorways and bedroom spots are regular places for her so I know I need to clean with something different now as citrus carpet cleaner simply isn't working. I will start with the vinegar and will get some cat cleaner today. (thanks for that  Lisac) 

LOLcats we bought mimi after I had my first child and there was never an issue - it was when she was at my MIL (we were on holiday and she stayed there a few weeks before to make sure she was ok and she was fine) that she started weeing as something triggered it off but as I'm having another in sept and I'm afraid that if I crack the problem before hand she'll just start again when the baby's born not to mention the disruption from our new extension due the same time. 

It's just so strange as she can go days with no incidents and then one day she'll go back to random spots in the house as well as using the tray. 

I'm going to try the feliway again as previously this didn't work and see what happens there.

Many thanks to you all for your help and advice.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Mimi -- just catching up with your thread -- sorry to hear things have not been so good again with your cat's toiletting habits. 

It may not always be easy to pinpoint exactly what has upset your cat and caused her to lapse. Sometimes it may be something obvious such as e.g. a visitor to the house, or some minor change in routine, but other times it will be something more subtle. I think you could drive yourself mad trying to work it out, or trying to (metaphorically) tiptoe around in the hopes of not upsetting her. 

I understand it can be exasperating to deal with such problems, as I deal with them myself with one of my cats who sprays indoors at the least tiny disturbance to his routine. All I can say is (from my own experience) is if you can try and be as laid back about it as possible, and just clean it up with a completely neutral attitude, (just as you would for example clean up a baby's wee), it will be better for your nerves, and better for your cat, as she will certainly pick up your annoyance and it will make her more anxious.

I agree with the previous poster who suggested using a pet odour cleaner
containing enzymes. 

I am concerned by the fact your cat weed inappropriately 5 times in a fairly short space of time (a matter of hours would you say?) as this does sound suspiciously like the behaviour of a cat with cystitis or a urinary tract infection. I recall your vet checked her out in the past for that, but the fact is cystitis is often triggered by stress, so although she may not have had it
when the vet checked her, it is quite possible she may have it now. If so, then she will be feeling miserable and in pain, as you will know if you have ever been unlucky enough to have cystitis.

I am not suggesting cystitis is entirely responsible for her weeing away from the litter tray, but it certainly wouldn't be helping. Cats with cystitis or a UTI often do not like using their litter trays, as they come to associate the litter tray with pain. 

Can you remind me -- have you already tried your cat on a course of Zylkene? I have found it helps a lot to calm an anxious cat. You can buy it online or from the vet.


----------

